# 1999 Altima - Brake Light and Battery Light ON



## Tampaite (Oct 28, 2009)

I hear a tick tick noise when am driving my Altima. The sound appears to come close from the dashboard AND tonight I noticed that my brake light and battery light both are ALWAYS ON.

Here is the situation:

1. The hand brake is/was not engaged.
2. checked the brake fluid and its about 80% full
3. Battery - is new, replaced at AutoZone only 3 months ago.

Finally, I thought maybe its the brake pads(wearing out) or the alternator.

I replaced the alternator about 18 months ago(paid about $310).

Using a multimeter, I checked the voltage across the battery terminals and it was about 12.5V and even when I revve the engine the voltage wouldn't increase.
Does this mean the alternator isn't charging or am I missing anything?

Also, whats up with the tick tick noise that I keep hearing?


----------

